# 26th Gulf Breeze Sertoma Family Fishing Rodeo



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Our Rodeo is June 11 & 12 this year 12-5, scales open from 2-5, at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze. 

We feature 29 fish categories, 3 dive lionfish/spearfishing categories. 

Just some of what you'll get at the rodeo are *Over $10.000 in cash and prizes, *Huge Raffle, Huge Silent Auction, *400 rods and reels given away to children at the rodeo,* Live music, beer, wine, sodas, fried fish plates, artist, face painting, and free hamburgers and hot dogs. Sertoma stands for SERvice TO MAnkind. All proceeds go to helping 100% local charities. 
We've got it all at the Gulf Breeze Sertoma Family Fishing Rodeo. We guarantee a good time for all. Like us on Facebook for updates. Go to www.familyfishingrodeo.com for all the 411. On the website you can purchase tickets, raffle tickets, rodeo memorabilia, and bid on the silent auction. 

Ticket outlets are:
Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle
Broxson Outdoors
Avalon Bait & Tackle
Outcast Bait & Tackle
www.familyfishingrodeo.com

PS: We're the one's with the Custom trophies that are the talk of the town.
We've got some really good one's this year.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*This year's trophies so far*


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Check our our Facebook page. We are running a contest for a cool Trigger Fish art piece. Gulf Breeze Sertoma Family Fishing Rodeo.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Always a fun tournament... 

I doubt it will ever happen, as I have suggested it several times over the last few years, but the fish weights need to be to the hundredth of a pound instead of to the 10th of a pound.

When you're weighing inshore fish and most of them are under 5lbs, every little bit counts. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*scale*

Thanks for your comment John B. I will try to get a scale that weights to at least the 100th for us to use next year. Thanks for taking the time to give your feedback. Your feedback is what we need to guide us to getting better.:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

amckeown30 said:


> Thanks for your comment John B. I will try to get a scale that weights to at least the 100th for us to use next year. Thanks for taking the time to give your feedback. Your feedback is what we need to guide us to getting better.:thumbsup:


Don't y'all borrow the scale from gulf breeze bait and tackle?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

.5 lb and .6lb pinfish could have been seperated bu a hair, lol. My boy may have won 1st not second place, lol. But I do agree, would be a much closer race!


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

I asked our weigh master. He said we use the county's scale. He brings it with him. When I asked him about a more sensitive scale, he said they more trouble than they are worth. I'll keep researching it though to see what I can come up with.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

amckeown30 said:


> I asked our weigh master. He said we use the county's scale. He brings it with him. When I asked him about a more sensitive scale, he said they more trouble than they are worth. I'll keep researching it though to see what I can come up with.


Robert turpin is a smart man... surely he can figure it out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

John B, are you referring to a digital postage scale?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

amckeown30 said:


> I asked our weigh master. He said we use the county's scale. He brings it with him. When I asked him about a more sensitive scale,* he said they more trouble than they are worth*. I'll keep researching it though to see what I can come up with.


Huh??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> John B, are you referring to a digital postage scale?


A digital hanging scale... something accurate, I don't care what you use as long as it has a max capacity for the bigger fish, and weighs to the hundredth of a pound...

It's absolutely ludicrous that 2lb fish are being weighed to the 10th of a pound in my opinion.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> A digital hanging scale... something accurate, I don't care what you use as long as it has a max capacity for the bigger fish, and weighs to the hundredth of a pound...
> 
> It's absolutely ludicrous that 2lb fish are being weighed to the 10th of a pound in my opinion.


I do agree but give them a little break it is 15 dollars to enter the tournament and a charity event ran by what I assume mostly volunteers.


----------

